
Ask 37signals: The genesis and benefits of Rails - brett
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/660-ask-37signals-the-genesis-and-benefits-of-rails
======
brett
It's really interesting to note that he thinks the biggest benefit from rails
for 37 Signals has been hiring contributors. It makes a lot of sense and is
something to keep in mind. Though obviously not easy, any company that can
open source part of their product and get people excited about it will garner
an invaluable recruitment pool.

It's even applicable to YC; open sourcing Arc would likely be a very good
pipeline for future YC founders (my guess is better than news.yc).

